
Why Artificial Intelligence Researchers Should Be More Paranoid - gadcam
https://www.wired.com/story/why-artificial-intelligence-researchers-should-be-more-paranoid
======
creep
Yeah, well, hold on to your hats because this is about to become messy.

And, I don't know why we continue to advocate for obscurity. It doesn't work,
guys! But I agree that AI should become more like an engineering discipline,
which would include training in best practices and safety.

------
anfilt
Yes because security by obscurity works. Let's just hide how our AI works. No
one else could possible come up with it./s

Makes it pretty hard for anyone else to prepare for the potential problems if
what can cause the problems is hidden.

------
ggg9990
There are always enough people who don’t care. I don’t want an AI to destroy
humans, but frankly if it is an inevitability I’d rather it was an AI I
designed.

------
enord
WTF is this? These are and have been problems since forever. Yes, we now have
to worry whether someone tries to murder you by replacing your roomba with a
RoboWars KillerBot, contrived as it may be. Or even worse... Your voice and
image may be FALSIFIED by unscrupulous actors and we are defenseless? There
are still people alive from a time when any correspondence was written by
hand, delivered by third parties, and the world kept turning.

The only way these contrivances would be harmful was if they were unknown to
society at large.

